

Redditor SexyCyborg designs cool 3D printed shoes - confiscate
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20150824-redditor-sexycyborg-designs-3d-printed-shoes-filled-with-penetration-test-kit.html

======
Joyfield
Holy fuck I am stupid and sexist. I assumed that "penetration test kit" meant
something entirely different because it was a hot woman in the photos.

